# Grow Tube Question



## berrycrush (Apr 25, 2014)

Can grow tubes survive strong wind? I don't have post and wire set up yet so the only thing holding the tube in place is the little bamboo stick inside and a inch or so dirt under.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14008271145/


----------



## GreginND (Apr 25, 2014)

Maybe? We have some pretty strong winds here. I had mine set up like yours and they were mostly fine. I had some occasionally fall over from winds but it wasn't a big problem.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 25, 2014)

Be sure the bamboo stake is between the 2 pieces of the growtube if using the Blue-X ones.


----------



## berrycrush (Apr 28, 2014)

GreginND said:


> Maybe? We have some pretty strong winds here. I had mine set up like yours and they were mostly fine. I had some occasionally fall over from winds but it wasn't a big problem.



You are right Greg. I was watching the gusty wind sweeping across the field the other day and noticed that the tubes barely moved. Hope they stay that way.


----------



## berrycrush (Apr 28, 2014)

grapeman said:


> Be sure the bamboo stake is between the 2 pieces of the growtube if using the Blue-X ones.



Thank you Grapeman for the tip. I bought those Plantra type tubes with half punched holes at the edge so they interlock. I haven't install all of them partly worried about the wind, and partly because the Leon Millot vines I received from DoubleA are so branched that I can not fit them in the tube without too much bending and twisting. What is the best to do for those vines, tube or no tube?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 28, 2014)

trim the tops back to a main shoot or two and you can use the grow tube


----------



## berrycrush (Jun 2, 2014)

BTW, how do you remove clusters in the tube?


----------



## salcoco (Jun 4, 2014)

your vines should be pruned back to two buds before planting. should have no problem with grow tubes. clusters do not normally form in first year. if they do just lift the tube cut them off and reinstall the tube.


----------

